# New Grow Box - 400w HPS



## monkerz (Apr 9, 2008)

I am going to make a new Grow Box. I want to get as many plants to a 400w HPS light bulb as possible. What size should I make the box? 

I will be planting White Widow and have no room restrictions.

My mom is a sick lady and needs allot of herbs to make her feel better


----------



## FruityBud (Apr 9, 2008)

You could make it 3x3 and you might get 4-5 plants in there.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

I would also go for a 3x3 box that's around 5 feet tall. You will need some good ventilation for this box as a 400 watt hps puts off a good bit of heat. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

Remeber to account for the height of your hydro unit too when figuring height.


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 9, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I would also go for a 3x3 box that's around 5 feet tall. You will need some good ventilation for this box as a 400 watt hps puts off a good bit of heat. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


I agree just maybe 3x4 box 6ft tall. you will need room up there to run exhaust and intake ducts. Take into account the heighth of the pot and the plant size.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 15, 2008)

ive got a flower room 3 by 3 with 400 watt hps and ive hade some very good results im growing in soil the room is 6 feet tall i usaly put 4 to 5 plants at a time in room good luck


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would just grow 1 plant at a time and just LST it and take up a 3 x 2 area.... Get that canopy going.


----------

